# HeadBoat Fishing this weekend



## 'ho'_man (May 15, 2007)

Is anyone going fishing this weekend on one of the HeadBoats that operate in the Chesapeake Bay ??


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll be out on the Bay Bee this weekend. It's not in the bay though. I think it stays in the OC inlet most of the time.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Bay Bee*

Hey Fish bait,

Ever have any luck on the Baybee? I was thinking aobut going out last week when I was there, but I chickened out...

I know from some of Sue's reports they are hit or miss with the flatties...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

FMJ, it's gonna be our first go at the "Bee". I hope it's more hit than miss this Saturday. Will post report and let you know what the boat/crew/fish finding ability are.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

I was on a head boat out of Solomons last weekend on the 3-8 trip. We fished mostly in the river though and not the bay proper. Caught 5 keeper croaker and about 12 spot. Had 3 nice spot hit the rail and flop over. The bite was hot from 530-830 (kept us out an extra half hour since the first few hours were dead) with a hit on every drop. My catch was about the norm at the front of the boat. Most of the croaker seemed to be 8.75".


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> Hey Fish bait,
> 
> Ever have any luck on the Baybee? I was thinking aobut going out last week when I was there, but I chickened out...
> 
> I know from some of Sue's reports they are hit or miss with the flatties...


We figured for only $28, why not give it a shot.


----------

